# The Grange Pub, Coventry



## Ace5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lovely old building that has particular interest to me as I was a regular here in the early 1980's when I lived in Coventry.
Then it was an Ansells pub and had a bar, a lounge and a snug as well as one of the first 'beer gardens' in the city.
About 3 years ago, I drove past it and decided to have a soft drink (yeah, right) and remember how it was.
Big mistake. huge!
The lounge was akin to a Whacky Warehouse, LOTS of screaming brats running riot with 'yummy mummys' oblivious to the mayhem whilst they updated their facebook status. I soon left!
I read last month it had been hit by arson, so as I was in Coventry today, decided to have a look.
Usual nosey-neighbours asking who I was as I snapped away assured me the inside has been completely stripped and gutted for over 2 years before the recent fire. The neighbours tell me that Co-op hoped to redevelop into a new store, but since the fire, most of the structure is unsafe.
TOTALLY secured and no chance of entry, so limited to outside pics, but I had a go.




image




image hosting




image search




free uploader




upload




image ru




screen cap




screen capture software




image hosting




img




photo sharing




image search

The building stank of acrid smoke, I can still smell it on my clothes!


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2014)

Good shots of the building with signs of a fire, is it too dangerous to enter, I enjoyed the pics, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice one..


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

The ONLY access I could work out was through the upstairs broken windows on the front, but as the fire was ground level, I'm pretty sure the flooring upon entering the windows would be very dangerous. Im also pretty sure that the ONLY stuff in the building would be charred timbers and fixtures. As said, Ansells gutted the place when they shut up.
The Gypos have stolen whatever lead flashing they could get.


----------



## chazman (Jan 12, 2014)

good pics thankyou,love old pubs


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2014)

Ace5150 said:


> The ONLY access I could work out was through the upstairs broken windows on the front, but as the fire was ground level, I'm pretty sure the flooring upon entering the windows would be very dangerous. Im also pretty sure that the ONLY stuff in the building would be charred timbers and fixtures. As said, Ansells gutted the place when they shut up.
> The Gypos have stolen whatever lead flashing they could get.



I thought it must be something like that, Thanks and Stay Safe.


----------

